# Columbia Bazooka for sale



## DwHavoc (Dec 19, 2011)

Like the title says I have a columbia bazooka for sale. Used maybe 5 times and just can't stand the thing....was trained to slap tapes with a super taper and don't have the time to invest to switch over. Asking $1000 please message me if you're interested.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Is it HOT ?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Is it HOT ?


It's a Columbia, Ms, so of course it's hot. Just not in his hands.


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

I had a super taper once it couldn't reach a 10' ceiling from the floor. Give it a chance, even with the learning curve it could save you money since you already own it. I would be all over it but I haven't worn out my Tape tech yet.


----------

